# Need some info please...



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

My good friend got his Elk tag this year for B3 and I got my Antelope tag for 2B. We are both over in Iraq right now and just as the season starts we will be getting back. I was wondering if anyone around there or anyone that has hunted those units could give me some knowledge or let me know what to expect. We are hoping to find some private land but I imagine that will be hard to do. Any useful info will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RuttinBuck (Aug 26, 2008)

Wish I could help out. Come on guys someone :beer: has to be able to help this guy out.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I assume you mean unit E3. Is it a bull or cow tag and is it the sept or oct season? My dad has a cow tag and I have spent some time out looking for elk but so far have unsuccesful in seeing any in the badlands this year. There is a lot of govt land to hunt. The landowners we did talk to were very nice but either wanted to get there elk first or had people already planning on hunting. I really dont have any good info for you at this point without have seen any.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I drew a Bull tag for E3 this year, and I am planning to do most of my hunting on public lands. There is enough public ground, and you should be able to find some bulls.

As for your antelope tag, I am not familiar with that unit so hopefully someone else will be able to help you out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

2B is to the South and West of Bowman? Correct? Pm me if that is the case!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

2B is the part of Billings county south of I-94 and east of the missouri. I have seen a few antelope in that area this year but nothing to big. If any one has any past experience hunting elk in ND especially E3 or E4 I would love to learn any bit of advice that you might have.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey thanks for the help guys, be safe this fall... :beer:


----------

